# senco's



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

thanx, thats what I wanted to know.:thumbsup:


----------



## ajpepe72 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ive got the Hilti sf4000a which is the 18v battery powered version with the SMD57 autofeed adapter, and I love it. My friend has a makita 18v lithium which is supposed to have longer battery life than the hilti's 18v Nimh battery but he goes through 2 batteries to my 1 !!
He also has to carry round a normal screwgun as well, in case a screw does not go all the way into a board, but with the hilti you just pull the autofeed attachment off and you have a normal gun, great for getting into tight corners.
Ive just bought the belt adapter for it which makes a hell of a difference, the battery pops onto your belt and a dummy battery goes into the gun, makes it so much lighter.
You get what you pay for at the end of the day, and Hilti have a lifetime warranty on their products.
http://www.us.hilti.com/holus/modules/editorial/edit_singlepage.jsp?edtid=-16010_000005 
This link gives details of their warranty.


----------

